# 2011/2012 Vanguard/OGF Buck of the Year - Congrats Cool Hunter!!!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to Cool Hunter, our 2011/2012 Vanguard OGF Buck of the Year contest winner! Cool Hunter was one of many OGF hunters who entered the contest, and below is a copy his winning submission and post:

"Buck was harvested on 12/26/2011 in Pike County Ohio. Have many trail cam pictures of the deer. A buddy and myself hunted the deer hard during rut and gun seasons with no success. The first time the buck was seen in person was on 12/26. Buck was taken with a compound bow."










For his efforts, Cool Hunter has won a brand new set of Vanguard Spirit ED 1042 binoculars.










Thanks to everyone who participated, and for more information about Vanguard and their products (including the prize) please visit their site at​ 
http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/os/home.html


For a complete list of contest entries, click here

For the complete voting results, click here​


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats Cool Hunter, that is one heck of a deer! 
Bob


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on winning! That's a fine buck!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats! Well deserved, that is one sweet looking deer!


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats that is one heck of a buck.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks guys and congrats to all the other entries. They are awesome bucks that I would be tickled to kill anytime. I appreciate OGF and the opportunity to enter a contest like this. Awesome site that has taught me a ton about hunting and fishing.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats!!!

:! That buck is a freak daddy!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats.
LindyRigger


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Outfrigginstanding Buck! ^5! Congratulations!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Would love to see some of the trail cam pics of that big boy.


----------



## bretz56 (Feb 20, 2012)

That sucker has some character, congrats!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats............ That big boy deserves it.........................


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow that is an amazing deer!


----------

